# Cobra hunting in a Toronto duplex, who's in?



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Interestingly, the TOronto star always seems to be up to date whenever an accident involving a pet snake occurs. This one is actually pretty bizarre and would almost be funny if it weren't for the poor landlord losing a ton of money over this issue.



> 3-month hunt for cobra puts bite on landlord
> 
> As snake-hunter scours rooming house, tenants are displaced and costs are rising
> 
> ...


Weird stuff. Interestingly, I bought my Ornate Horned Frog from Reptillia


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd love to know what type of cobra it is. And whether it is in fact a cobra. Because from the sounds of it the only people who have seen it don't know all that much about snakes in the first place.

It is impressive that snakes can live in some of the conditions that they do. That a warm water pipe can provide a snake with constant heat for a prolonged period of time. Stuff like that.

In the end though this is just another case of an idiot ruining the hobby for so many more people. It's sad, really, that this guy who originally owned the snake had it in the first place. And he's facing only a $5000 fine on the issue? It should be a steeper penalty than that - he should be charged with public endangerment and a host of other things, basically anything they can toss at him, just to make a point.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll have to ask the guys at reptillia in a few weeks to see if they've found anything out about it. I'd like to think animal control would identify it properly but you're right, they probably haven't got a clue.

I'm hoping the landlord can sue the guy for money lost, although to be perfectly honest if the guy lived in a rooming house it's pretty unlikely he's going to have the money to pay anything back


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

verry irresponsible for the owner to have such an animal in an appartment complex. IMO people should only keep these types of animals in areas where if it does get out it can be easily contained.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

This search has been going on since late Sept. They had also taken out of that same house a Komodo Dragon


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Red Eyes said:


> This search has been going on since late Sept. They had also taken out of that same house a Komodo Dragon


WTF!? in an appartment!?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I'll have to ask the guys at reptillia in a few weeks to see if they've found anything out about it. I'd like to think animal control would identify it properly but you're right, they probably haven't got a clue.
> 
> I'm hoping the landlord can sue the guy for money lost, although to be perfectly honest if the guy lived in a rooming house it's pretty unlikely he's going to have the money to pay anything back


I thought he owned the other side of the semi? (According to the article.)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i heard lots about this ... it is in fact a cobra not sure what type. it was actually missing weeks b4 the guy reported it as missing and i has yet to be captured.

i also heard he had a couple other hot snakes but this dragon is new information to me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I'll have to ask the guys at reptillia in a few weeks to see if they've found anything out about it. I'd like to think animal control would identify it properly but you're right, they probably haven't got a clue.
> 
> I'm hoping the landlord can sue the guy for money lost, although to be perfectly honest if the guy lived in a rooming house it's pretty unlikely he's going to have the money to pay anything back


I thought he owned the other side of the semi? (According to the article.)
[/quote]

The article describes him as a tenant, so I assume that means he was renting. Admittedly though, I'm not up on my rental property legalese, so I could be wrong.

As to the Komodo dragon thing, that can't possibly be right. It has to be nearly impossible to bring one of those into the country I would imagine considering their rarity and I don't believe you can import them without strict conditions, I figure it must have been a big monitor or something (which is another animal that is probably way too big for a duplex as well).


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

agreed i remember the size of the enclousre for dragons at the toronto zoo it was huge...not to meantion all the living requirements. and there deadly as hell


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Crazy Stuff


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

That's a spooky story, I feel bad for the owner of the building.
Here's another lost cobra story; A couple of years ago someone here in Massachusetts lost an Egyptian cobra in their apartment in August, snake couldn't be found, after 16 months everybody gave it up as dead because they figured it wouldn't survive the winter. November *of the next year* the snake was found down the road IN AN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL!! 
Here's an excerpt I found,
" Tut, the Stoneham, Massachusetts Egyptian cobra missing since last August was found in early November by a fourth grade student reaching for his lunch box. The 9-year-old said, "I jumped about three feet back then I saw it. I was scared." Three cheers for the fourth grade teacher, though; by the time authorities arrived Tut was trapped and secured in a recycling bin. The teacher said, "Well, now we can use the [grassy] field... it puts some closure on the whole thing. We don't have to worry where it is anymore." [The Boston Globe, November 7, 1996 ]


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is somemore old news on the Cobra here and
more here.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I'll have to ask the guys at reptillia in a few weeks to see if they've found anything out about it. I'd like to think animal control would identify it properly but you're right, they probably haven't got a clue.
> 
> I'm hoping the landlord can sue the guy for money lost, although to be perfectly honest if the guy lived in a rooming house it's pretty unlikely he's going to have the money to pay anything back


I thought he owned the other side of the semi? (According to the article.)
[/quote]

The article describes him as a tenant, so I assume that means he was renting. Admittedly though, I'm not up on my rental property legalese, so I could be wrong.

As to the Komodo dragon thing, that can't possibly be right. It has to be nearly impossible to bring one of those into the country I would imagine considering their rarity and I don't believe you can import them without strict conditions, I figure it must have been a big monitor or something (which is another animal that is probably way too big for a duplex as well).
[/quote]

Yeah, I was thinking that too. The export is prohibited and the ones that are in zoos are all on loan for the most part, I think... I find it hard to believe he had one. Not to mention the care that would've been involved. The thing most likely would've killed him.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was a boy my 2 gartner snakes got loose in the house and we only ever found one of them. I'm guessing the cat got him, or he found his way into the walls and eventually died. I was kinda expecting to find him when we moved, dead in the back of a closet or something, but nope. I almost blew my snake keeping privilages with that one.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It may have gotten out into the wild blue yonder... You live in an area where garter snakes can be found. Though it may have died its first winter out, not knowing to hibernate, or been easy prey for some type of predator.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i know this is off topic, but did anyone hear about the two female komodo dragons in Europe laying fertile eggs?


----------

